

Browser Sandbox: Run popular web browsers with no installs - Halienja
http://spoon.net/Browsers/

======
Tichy
One thing I noticed is that there doesn't seem to be such a thing for mobile
browsers yet. Maybe a worthwhile problem to solve? No good idea how to go
about it, though. Would emulations be sufficient? Or maybe attach some real
phones to a server and make screenshots (scaling?)?

I am not even sure how many mobile browsers there are. Would one have to test
on every phone, or would major versions of webkit mobile, opera mobile etc. be
sufficient?

------
aeden
I tried it in both Safari and Google Chrome on OS X and it says it isn't
available for my platform. A bit of a letdown.

~~~
teilo
This is a Windows-only product. It is doing Windows API abstraction. They
could, of course, get this running on an Intel-based Mac or Linux, but they
would have to do a whole lot more API translation to get it working - and
probably have to use Wine and X11 in the process. Quite a lot more work.

I'm happy with it. I have Parallels. Now I can use just one VM for all my
Windows testing.

------
RoboTeddy
I'm finding this really useful: in the past I've had to use a service that
runs over VNC (crossbrowsertesting.com). Dealing with cross-browser bugs is
annoying enough without additional slowness and inconvenience. This feels
much, much nicer.

------
geuis
So, they made something that only runs on Windows. The one platform that runs
all of these browsers natively anyway. Incredibly useful investment in time.

~~~
bensummers
Hint: You can only install one version of IE.

